
Doctor: An Open Source Documentation Server - mikecarlton
https://blog.minio.io/doctor-an-open-source-documentation-server-41d86d756f15#.14m0ykb3e
======
bluecmd
Neat! How do you handle versioning? If you want to have docs for release 1.0,
1.5, 2.0 but also "master" \- how would that work in Doctor?

~~~
kevincox
From the description it sounds like it just downloads raw markdown files, so I
don't think it knows about the versions.

